# cat proof aquarium



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

Recently my cats killed three of my fish. So now I need to build a cannopy for the aquarium that I still can get into but not the cats. How should I got about this for a 36 gallon bowfront SeaClear aquarium.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Well my first option to keep a cat out would be a glass lid that fits the tank nice and tight. My cat actually used to lay on my glass lid and watch the fish but she couldn't get into it in any way.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Make a template of the top of your tank or trace your current top. Take the template to your local glass shop and have them cut you a top. You can order plastic hinges from most sites or have your lfs get them for you. When you have the glass shop cut out your top, I would suggest having them sand down the sharp edges. You could also use plexiglass.


----------



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

The top of the aquarium has warped to some degree so what I am thinking is attach it to some wood and have it raised slightly off the top of the aquarium. Then find some means to make it so it cant be pushed off.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

One other option, you could always buy a cat-hating dog to patrol your tank area.


----------



## kenbeme (Oct 27, 2009)

herefishy said:


> One other option, you could always buy a cat-hating dog to patrol your tank area.


 I like that idea


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

herefishy said:


> One other option, you could always buy a cat-hating dog to patrol your tank area.


 

that is the best option!!!!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Easiest, quickest and about cheapest solution would be buying a sheet plaxi glass at your home store of choice, cut to shape of the bow front and put it on there. Personally to keep it safe & simple, I'd sand down the cut edges and built a small "door" with hinges somewhere on the front for feeding purposes.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

angel79 you said it before i could  LOL sound like the best option short of the Dog one


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Invest in a squirt gun.


----------

